# pen drive as floppy



## liquid_snake (Jun 27, 2007)

hello 
is there any way to use usb pen drive as floppy drive specially when booting 
as for cd may be emulated as floppy when using it 98 startup disk
plz let me know 
all i want to do is back my xp installation & floppy is asked at the end
since they r not much durable any solution

& i cant convert my c: from ntfs to fat32 using partition magic 8
a task is scheduled for the purpose but nothing happens


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 27, 2007)

liquid_snake said:
			
		

> hello
> is there any way to use usb pen drive as floppy drive specially when booting
> as for cd may be emulated as floppy when using it 98 startup disk
> plz let me know
> ...



1. You can make Pen Drive Bootable but you cannot emulate it as Floopy AFAIK.
2. Download Ultimate Boot CD or Hiren Disk. Use thse Boot Disks and try to convert using Dos based Partition Managers


----------



## Apollo (Jun 27, 2007)

I think a certain Linux distro(can't remember which one), stored on a pen drive, can work similar to a bootable startup disk. Dunno if something similar can be done with any versions of Windows.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 27, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> I think a certain Linux distro(can't remember which one), stored on a pen drive, can work similar to a bootable startup disk. Dunno if something similar can be done with any versions of Windows.



Yes, like i said....you can make Pen Drive bootable with Dos, Linux and there is Warez version of XP for Bootable USB


----------



## Garbage (Jun 27, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> and there is Warez version of XP for Bootable USB


yes, but believe me they don't work.


----------



## liquid_snake (Jul 16, 2007)

hi sukhdeep
plz tell me hoe to make the pen drive bootable in dos
will  be very thankful to u


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2007)

liquid_snake said:
			
		

> hi sukhdeep
> plz tell me hoe to make the pen drive bootable in dos
> will  be very thankful to u



Download here : *www.mediafire.com/?7wwkitwd7cr


----------



## slugger (Jul 16, 2007)

hey buddy it said windows format utility. wat does it do?


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 16, 2007)

It depends on your mobo. Some mobos support pen drive booting and some don't. Refer to ur manual.


----------



## liquid_snake (Jul 18, 2007)

thank man hope that wd work


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 18, 2007)

liquid_snake said:
			
		

> thank man hope that wd work


RU talking 2 me?


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 18, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> yes, but believe me they don't work.


 
   It does !  if done properly !


----------



## liquid_snake (Aug 24, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Download here : *www.mediafire.com/?7wwkitwd7cr



That worked & it was fabulous
thanks a lot
one more thing 
now a days floppies are hard to be kept for long so use a image creator to backup ur floppy
any way thanks


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 24, 2007)

No problem bro, You seem to be busy guy......reply after months


----------

